# A questions for the beginner adult riders



## Nayumi1 (14 May 2018)

So I started riding when I was very young however as a kid with many hobbies I ended up giving riding up not returning until last year at 30. I am absolutely in love with riding again and love the idea of one day competing in eventing (low level)

My questions to those out there who started as an adult is what level are you now competing at (if you are), did you find it harder beginning as an adult rider? 

I don't expect to make the olympics but would like to know that low level competing is achievable for a late starter


----------



## skint1 (14 May 2018)

I think it totally is achievable, if you put your mind to it and practice. I didn't learn to ride til I was in my early 40s, I don't actually want to compete but I like taking lessons and things- I used to ride with a lady who didn't learn to ride properly til she was in her 60s, she competes at dressage quite a lot.  It can be done!


----------



## Nayumi1 (14 May 2018)

Oh wow, its good to hear that it can be achievable! It might take me longer to learn now than when I was younger but I am definitely keen to do it. 

The lady learning properly at 60 is amazing! kudos to her for doing it, I find that heart warming


----------



## Rumtytum (14 May 2018)

Really pleased you have taken up riding again and have dreams and ambitions! I'm 63, so at the far end of the spectrum, started riding a year and a half ago after 47 years - and  I'd never had a proper lesson. So you have plenty of time.  Doing low level dressage, got a few rosettes! The big difference for me now is I'm not as blasé about falling off as I was as a kid! On the positive side, it's less about me and more about the horse (riding school, fab instructor) and realising it's my riding which is at fault if the horse doesn't understand. Also as an adult I appreciate everything so much more. Good luck, am looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Nayumi1 (14 May 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Really pleased you have taken up riding again and have dreams and ambitions! I'm 63, so at the far end of the spectrum, started riding a year and a half ago after 47 years - and  I'd never had a proper lesson. So you have plenty of time.  Doing low level dressage, got a few rosettes! The big difference for me now is I'm not as blasé about falling off as I was as a kid! On the positive side, it's less about me and more about the horse (riding school, fab instructor) and realising it's my riding which is at fault if the horse doesn't understand. Also as an adult I appreciate everything so much more. Good luck, am looking forward to your updates!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I am so enjoying riding again, one of my friends says I'm like a 12 yr old girl with horses because obviously I have rediscovered that enjoyment. 

Oh wow it sounds like you are doing fabulous! I can definitely relate to the riding being about the horse, I am so conscious of being a quiet rider with soft hands, how to work with the horse etc. 

Finding the right riding school is like finding a needle in the haystack it seems. I was going to one but more recently been regularly happy hacking on a couple of friends horses. Now I want to restart lessons with the intention of reaching those goals so am going to try several of the schools in my area!


----------



## Orangehorse (14 May 2018)

As for going to the Olympics, a Swedish lady didn't start riding until her late 20s when she was plonked on a horse to go hunting (she thought "do you hunt?" meant shooting).  She loved it, went home and bought a horse and ended up representing her country in the 3 day event team.  Still she was a pilot (good salary) and a very good skier (very fit and althletic and uses the same muscles).  So there is hope!


----------



## Nayumi1 (15 May 2018)

Orangehorse said:



			As for going to the Olympics, a Swedish lady didn't start riding until her late 20s when she was plonked on a horse to go hunting (she thought "do you hunt?" meant shooting).  She loved it, went home and bought a horse and ended up representing her country in the 3 day event team.  Still she was a pilot (good salary) and a very good skier (very fit and althletic and uses the same muscles).  So there is hope!
		
Click to expand...


Wow thats impressive, some people just manage to pick up the ability to do things don't they. I would love my own horse now but am waiting until I move back to Aus and utilising what is available to me now.


----------



## Sassenach (17 May 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			Thank you  I am so enjoying riding again, one of my friends says I'm like a 12 yr old girl with horses
		
Click to expand...

I was discussing this very topic with my hubby, coming into riding at 35 just feels so old, like i&#8217;ll never be able to catch up with those who have ridden all their life!  I would love to compete at dressage etc in the future but like you I just feel like a giddy 12yo who just loves being around horses and ponies again!


----------



## Nayumi1 (17 May 2018)

Sassenach said:



			I was discussing this very topic with my hubby, coming into riding at 35 just feels so old, like i&#8217;ll never be able to catch up with those who have ridden all their life!  I would love to compete at dressage etc in the future but like you I just feel like a giddy 12yo who just loves being around horses and ponies again!
		
Click to expand...

Oh glad I'm not the only one! It is hard to break out of the mindset that you're so far behind starting so late. A bit of determination and I think we can definitely do it! 
Reliving the lost childhood  I enjoy being a 12yo again haha!


----------



## leflynn (17 May 2018)

I restarted at 35 after a 17 year gap and never looked back! Now competing Novice dressage (something that never crossed my mind as a younger rider) and love it, also started hunting occasionally (again never thought I'd do that) and we do jump just for fun.  I finally bought my first horse at 36 and although I might be further on if I was more committed I just enjoy hacking and pootling about for fun too - my only aim was 60% at BD prelim which we smashed so just seeing how far we can go (limited time and funds)

Enjoy and go for it


----------



## Nayumi1 (17 May 2018)

leflynn said:



			I restarted at 35 after a 17 year gap and never looked back! Now competing Novice dressage (something that never crossed my mind as a younger rider) and love it, also started hunting occasionally (again never thought I'd do that) and we do jump just for fun.  I finally bought my first horse at 36 and although I might be further on if I was more committed I just enjoy hacking and pootling about for fun too - my only aim was 60% at BD prelim which we smashed so just seeing how far we can go (limited time and funds)

Enjoy and go for it 

Click to expand...

Oh well done, that sounds amazing!!! and congratulations on surpassing your goals, that must of felt good. I'm glad to read there are others as well. I suppose my only limitation is myself (aside money and time lol)


----------



## Keith_Beef (17 May 2018)

You can certainly get comfortable and become a proficient rider if you can ride regularly through the year and have instruction.

I rode once or twice a year on holiday, between about 12 and 15 years old, and two or three times in total between 17 and 19 years old.

I then rode twice in my early forties, but these were western trail rides in the US. Sitting on a La-Z-Boy recliner with cupholder armrests on a docile horse hardly counts, I think.

When we moved back to France, my daughter wanted to take up riding, I joined in and took a one week course up the street and got hooked. After I got a new job and started earning, I took up regular riding, one hour a week with occasional extra lessons and a few trail rides through the year, in my mid-forties. I don't compete, yet, but after about four years I'm up to the same standard as some of the teens in my class who have been riding for over ten years.


----------



## Nayumi1 (17 May 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			You can certainly get comfortable and become a proficient rider if you can ride regularly through the year and have instruction.

I rode once or twice a year on holiday, between about 12 and 15 years old, and two or three times in total between 17 and 19 years old.

I then rode twice in my early forties, but these were western trail rides in the US. Sitting on a La-Z-Boy recliner with cupholder armrests on a docile horse hardly counts, I think.

When we moved back to France, my daughter wanted to take up riding, I joined in and took a one week course up the street and got hooked. After I got a new job and started earning, I took up regular riding, one hour a week with occasional extra lessons and a few trail rides through the year, in my mid-forties. I don't compete, yet, but after about four years I'm up to the same standard as some of the teens in my class who have been riding for over ten years.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow that's really good! I am fairly similar in that over the years I've done the riding trails etc in Australia. I learnt very young but gave up when I was put on a difficult pony. I kick myself know.

Well done keeping up with the teens though, my partners daughter is 15 and started with me but she does gymnastics as well so not sure I'll keep up with her haha


----------



## Mule (17 May 2018)

It's definitely possible. I did a few years riding as a child, then started again 4 years ago. I had to start again from scratch, my balance, in particular was terrible. 

I started competing in 80 cm eventing last spring then went up to 90 cm in autumn. We came 6th in last year's Irish riding clubs eventing national championships. I was thrilled with that. I've also done a bit of affiliated prelim dressage, we score in the late 60's usually. I've done a bit of 90cm showjumping, which we've done well in. I'm really getting interested in dressage so might focus on that more now, we'll see. I've even done some hunting (on a quieter horse).

 My point is, it is possible and working hard to improve yourself is very satisfying. I think these things mean more as an adult.


----------



## Surbie (17 May 2018)

I am starting out again like you. I've had various breaks from riding and I'm fast approaching 50. I totally lost confidence after a jumping fall - a shod hoof went an inch from my face, and I got too scared. 

This year has been amazing. I started having lessons twice a week and my confidence has increased to being able to happily canter without stirrups. I've been lucky enough to be given a horse on loan and I ride about 4x/week now. I cannot wait to start jump lessons again and see what I can do in dressage. 

Don't know where we will end up but I am looking forward to finding out.


----------



## oldie48 (18 May 2018)

I had a few lessons on riding school horses when I was 12. In my late 40's I had a few riding school lessons and bought my first horse aged 50. I'm 70 this year and the pic is of me riding the horse I bought for my 65th birthday, taken last year. we don't compete but i school at adv med, got the lateral work and flying changes and we started working in a double bridle in January. I am not a natural rider but I have had so much fun and I just love the challenge. Go for it!


----------



## Rumtytum (18 May 2018)

oldie48 said:



			I had a few lessons on riding school horses when I was 12. In my late 40's I had a few riding school lessons and bought my first horse aged 50. I'm 70 this year and the pic is of me riding the horse I bought for my 65th birthday, taken last year. we don't compete but i school at adv med, got the lateral work and flying changes and we started working in a double bridle in January. I am not a natural rider but I have had so much fun and I just love the challenge. Go for it!





Click to expand...

What a super photo, you look stunning! I'm seven years younger than you, riding for under 2 years, I have sometimes wondered how much time in the saddle there is left.... You've given me a lot of hope although I doubt I will ever look anywhere near as good as you


----------



## Nayumi1 (18 May 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			What a super photo, you look stunning! I'm seven years younger than you, riding for under 2 years, I have sometimes wondered how much time in the saddle there is left.... You've given me a lot of hope although I doubt I will ever look anywhere near as good as you

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly, what an amazing photo and I really love that you continue to ride. If that doesn&#8217;t motivate someone I don&#8217;t know what will. 

I think all the replies prove it&#8217;s possible. The owner of one of the horses I ride has said I should enter ridden classes with her, so private lessons now to see.


----------



## Rumtytum (19 May 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			My thoughts exactly, what an amazing photo and I really love that you continue to ride. If that doesnt motivate someone I dont know what will. 

I think all the replies prove its possible. The owner of one of the horses I ride has said I should enter ridden classes with her, so private lessons now to see.
		
Click to expand...

Go for it Nayumi! If your instructor says you should enter ridden classes you have to...
I have private lessons and find the full-on, one-to-one really works. Good luck, am looking forward to reading how you get on!


----------



## calder (20 May 2018)

Another new rider here - in fact I registered in order to add my experience to this excellent discussion.

I've ridden on and off as an adult, having never done so as a child. I'm riding regularly at the moment, and in the last year have started entering Interdressage competitions. They are such fun: I came second in my first class (I've yet to match that!). It's done a lot for my confidence and self-image as a horsey person to see myself ride in a real test. 

However the thing I really popped up to mention is in regards to my excellent instructor, who is perhaps the best I've ever had. I recently found out that, despite her being a very confident and knowledgeable teacher who regularly competes and who has an excellent all-round knowledge of riding and horses , she only started taking lessons as an adult herself. I find this deeply inspiring! So many horse people seem to have been practically born in the saddle - which is great for them, but one learns very differently as an adult than as a child. So, as an adult learner it may be unsurprising that I've learnt the most from someone who has come up through the same route.

Similarly, I get a lot from talking with other adult learners.


----------



## Nayumi1 (21 May 2018)

calder said:



			Another new rider here - in fact I registered in order to add my experience to this excellent discussion.

I've ridden on and off as an adult, having never done so as a child. I'm riding regularly at the moment, and in the last year have started entering Interdressage competitions. They are such fun: I came second in my first class (I've yet to match that!). It's done a lot for my confidence and self-image as a horsey person to see myself ride in a real test. 

However the thing I really popped up to mention is in regards to my excellent instructor, who is perhaps the best I've ever had. I recently found out that, despite her being a very confident and knowledgeable teacher who regularly competes and who has an excellent all-round knowledge of riding and horses , she only started taking lessons as an adult herself. I find this deeply inspiring! So many horse people seem to have been practically born in the saddle - which is great for them, but one learns very differently as an adult than as a child. So, as an adult learner it may be unsurprising that I've learnt the most from someone who has come up through the same route.

Similarly, I get a lot from talking with other adult learners.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on the results from the competition, were you nervous going into it? 

It is definitely easier when talking to other adult learners and I especially agree that we learn differently. I have a friend who I ride with who also used to be an instructor. She has ridden since a kid and I think she expects me to soak everything like a sponge rather than letting me process information, perfect one thing at a time. Too much at once and I will get confused!!!! 

It gives me confidence to know that other adult beginners have gone on to do well and even compete. Its nice to meet people in similar experiences as well.


----------



## oldie48 (21 May 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			Congratulations on the results from the competition, were you nervous going into it? 

It is definitely easier when talking to other adult learners and I especially agree that we learn differently. I have a friend who I ride with who also used to be an instructor. She has ridden since a kid and I think she expects me to soak everything like a sponge rather than letting me process information, perfect one thing at a time. Too much at once and I will get confused!!!! 

It gives me confidence to know that other adult beginners have gone on to do well and even compete. Its nice to meet people in similar experiences as well.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with those who have said find the right instructor. I also need time to process information. It's relatively easy to find your balance, rise to the trot and sit to a nice canter, what isn't easy is riding what you have under you and making it better. Finding a really good instructor is key to moving on, as is finding the right horse. Try to avoid lazy horses and instructors who overcomplicate things. good luck and enjoy yourself


----------



## calder (21 May 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			Congratulations on the results from the competition, were you nervous going into it? 

It is definitely easier when talking to other adult learners and I especially agree that we learn differently. I have a friend who I ride with who also used to be an instructor. She has ridden since a kid and I think she expects me to soak everything like a sponge rather than letting me process information, perfect one thing at a time. Too much at once and I will get confused!!!! 

It gives me confidence to know that other adult beginners have gone on to do well and even compete. Its nice to meet people in similar experiences as well.
		
Click to expand...

I was a little nervous, yes, but not as nervous as I was before committing to do it. At that time, I was unsure whether I was ready, but what gave me confidence was the fact that it was my (previous) instructor's idea. I'd asked her to set me a goal: she originally suggested a British Dressage test, then someone else suggested Interdressage. The fact that it was one of the video competitions took off some of the pressure, as it suggested that I was "competing" (actually, measuring myself) against myself.. It was also confidence-building - even therapeutic - to be able to see myself ride and to not look too terrible... although I do cringe at my position sometimes, I also find it amazingly rewarding to see myself ride after years of not doing so. For others to find my riding not-terrible is just the icing on top, really. 

Agree that born-and-bred horsey people aren't always the best explainers: they may not have words to hand to describe things that they just know how to do. I do like a mix of instructors: I've learnt something from all mine (well.. apart from one or two, but I didn't stick with them long!). 

As for horses, I definitely learn from each one but finding them is not always easy, as I'm a six-footer and there's not much in my size at my yard.


----------



## Nayumi1 (21 May 2018)

Well I&#8217;ve had a range of instructors so far, I respond better to those who take time to explain and let me absorb the information. The ones that yell at me just make forget everything!!! 

I tried a new place on Sunday, liked the instructor but I was on a very lazy horse so all my energy was trying to get the transitions instead of focusing on myself! I&#8217;ll also be doing private lessons on one of the horses I ride weekly so that&#8217;ll help too, not sure what the lady is like that does the lesson but from talker no she seems good. 

I know the pain of finding a horse! I&#8217;m 5&#8217;10 myself so have to go on the bigger horses, I don&#8217;t mind though as I prefer them. 

I suppose it&#8217;s hard knowing when you&#8217;re ready. I wonder if as adult beginners we are prone to being our own worst critic in riding?


----------



## Keith_Beef (21 May 2018)

calder said:



			Agree that born-and-bred horsey people aren't always the best explainers: they may not have words to hand to describe things that they just know how to do.
		
Click to expand...

This is true of everything, not just riding.

The first time I ever went skiing was when I was already in my thirties: cross-country skiing with a group of friends to the Vosges mountains. One of them was "voted" by the group to explain to me how to ski. He is a very good skier and had done his military service in an alpine regiment. But his idea of teaching was "watch what I do, and do the same". Need I say, that I could not see what he was doing? He just couldn't explain how he turned when going downhill. Uphill was OK, on the flat was OK. But downhill, I could not get it.

I've spent a lot of time learning things from people who have not been trained to teach, and I often end up saying things like "you've explained that to me three times, and all you do is change the order of the words you're using; if I still don't get it, you need to find a whole different way to explain it".

I've also spent a lot of time informally teaching, and it's made me even more aware of how different people absorb information in different ways, and how I sometimes need to go right back to basics, stuff the person already probably knows, but doesn't yet link to the subject I"m trying to explain.




calder said:



			As for horses, I definitely learn from each one but finding them is not always easy, as I'm a six-footer and there's not much in my size at my yard.
		
Click to expand...

I'm about that height and around 95Kg, so face the same problem. There are four horses at our yard that I ride regularly, but of those one has had tendon or joint problems in his youth that mean we never ride him over jumps. There are two or three others that I will be able to ride once my own level has improved, and one that is still a bit green.


----------



## calder (21 May 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			Well I&#8217;ve had a range of instructors so far, I respond better to those who take time to explain and let me absorb the information. The ones that yell at me just make forget everything!!!
		
Click to expand...

I won't be yelled at. I have no problem in being told what to do by a professional - in fact that's what I'm paying (quite a lot!) for, in particular given they are responsible for my and the horse's safety. There may be the odd occasion when it's necessary for a rider to react *now* but in my experience yellers are habitual, and are typically frustrated that a rider doesn't simply *know* how to do something, in their bones. But why should we, when we are just starting out? 



Nayumi1 said:



			I tried a new place on Sunday, liked the instructor but I was on a very lazy horse so all my energy was trying to get the transitions instead of focusing on myself! I&#8217;ll also be doing private lessons on one of the horses I ride weekly so that&#8217;ll help too, not sure what the lady is like that does the lesson but from talker no she seems good. 

I know the pain of finding a horse! I&#8217;m 5&#8217;10 myself so have to go on the bigger horses, I don&#8217;t mind though as I prefer them. 

I suppose it&#8217;s hard knowing when you&#8217;re ready. I wonder if as adult beginners we are prone to being our own worst critic in riding?
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the new school. It seems as if I'm constantly trying to find the ideal combination of school, instructor and horse, and never quite getting all three in a row. At the moment I have the school and the instructor, so I suppose two out of three isn't bad.


----------



## calder (21 May 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			The first time I ever went skiing was when I was already in my thirties: cross-country skiing with a group of friends to the Vosges mountains. One of them was "voted" by the group to explain to me how to ski. He is a very good skier and had done his military service in an alpine regiment. But his idea of teaching was "watch what I do, and do the same". Need I say, that I could not see what he was doing? He just couldn't explain how he turned when going downhill. Uphill was OK, on the flat was OK. But downhill, I could not get it.

I've spent a lot of time learning things from people who have not been trained to teach, and I often end up saying things like "you've explained that to me three times, and all you do is change the order of the words you're using; if I still don't get it, you need to find a whole different way to explain it".

I've also spent a lot of time informally teaching, and it's made me even more aware of how different people absorb information in different ways, and how I sometimes need to go right back to basics, stuff the person already probably knows, but doesn't yet link to the subject I"m trying to explain.
		
Click to expand...

 I've spent a lot of time lately thinking about what makes my current instructor so good. She has a genius for breaking things down; she is experienced but not jaded; and she is interested in her subject and in the learning process, to the extent that she appears to get genuine satisfaction from seeing her clients learn something. It's almost as if she's learning something at the same time. 

I've done a fair bit of teaching, with no formal training, and have gone from being a hopeless teacher to competent on a good day. I do feel that the difference between a good and a bad teacher is largely a matter of experience and organisation rather than raw talent: almost no-one is a naturally gifted teacher. Teaching, like riding, is difficult, absorbing and can be very rewarding, but also exhausting. Your ideal teacher doesn't stop learning themselves, and that keeps them fresh. 



Keith_Beef said:



			I'm about that height and around 95Kg, so face the same problem. There are four horses at our yard that I ride regularly, but of those one has had tendon or joint problems in his youth that mean we never ride him over jumps. There are two or three others that I will be able to ride once my own level has improved, and one that is still a bit green.
		
Click to expand...

Wish we had four that I could ride! I have one regular ride, who knows everything but is getting on in years and can be lazy. A much quicker and more challenging mare just got sold as we were getting to know each other.


----------



## Inda (22 May 2018)

I started riding again at 30. I love every the sport but hated the lessons with kids. I took a share horse instead of the lessons and found it easier to learn on my own. I moved to a loan horse that I competed in endurance races on, including man v horse. I bought my first horse at 36, a PRE yearling who will be complete unsuitable for endurance when she is backed in a few years, but I fell in love with her. I've been really enjoying learning about training babies and accept that any mistakes with her will be my own.


----------



## Keith_Beef (22 May 2018)

Inda said:



			I love every the sport but hated the lessons with kids.
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky that the "kids" in my class are between 12 and 17 years old, and that there are two other adults besides me. My daughter is 15, so I've had plenty of time to become immunised to their occasional whinges and talk to them in the same way as I would to my daughter. They react well to it; I think they find it useful to have the opinions of somebody who is the same age as their own parents, but who is neither family nor a teacher.

I learn from them, too; some of the girls have been riding for ten or twelve years.


----------

